# Partionner un disque dur externe sans effacer ses données ?



## arnoxxx (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je voudrais utiliser sur mon Mac le disque dur externe que j'utilisais sur mon PC.

D'après ce que j'ai compris il faudrait le partionner avec l'utilitaire de disque. Y a-t-il un moyen de faire ça sans supprimer les fichiers qu'il contient déjà (à part déplacer ces fichiers sur un autre ordinateur et les remettre sur le disque dur externe après) ?

Je n'ai pas vraiment besoin de pouvoir l'utiliser sur un Mac ET sur un PC, mais j'ai consulté ce sujet et j'ai donc téléchargé Mac Fuse et Tuxera. Mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris leur utilité. Ne sont-ils pas sensés me permettre de voir les fichiers que j'ai sur le disque dur externe sans avoir à le partionner ? 

J'ai installé ces 2 logiciels, et je ne sais pas quoi faire. Pourtant d'après le manuel de Tuxera, il y a rien à faire : 
As soon as Tuxera NTFS for Mac is installed, it overrides the internal NTFS driver and automatically mounts NTFS volumes connected into the system. Any volume that previously got mounted with Apple's NTFS driver should get mounted with Tuxera NTFS for Mac *without any user intervention*. 


Pourriez-vous m'expliquer comment faire svp ? 

Je précise aussi que j'avais déjà un problème avec ce disque dur externe avec mon PC... J'arrivais plus du tout à l'utiliser, il s'affichait plus dans le poste de travail. Par contre il s'affiche dans l'utilitaire de disques du Mac. 

J'aimerais aussi essayer avec un autre disque externe, qui lui s'affiche dans le poste de travail du PC, mais pas dans l'utilitaire de disques du Mac. Quand je le branche le voyant lumineux s'allume met se ré-éteint tout de suite. Ça me semble donc plus problématique mais si vous avez une solution je suis aussi preneur


----------



## edd72 (25 Avril 2012)

Pour faire simple. Sans aucun logiciel supplémentaire OSX permet de lire (pas écrire) les fichiers d'un DD formaté en NTFS qui provient de Windows.

Donc si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est que tes DD ont un problème (suffisamment alimentés?). Sont-ils lisibles sur un PC?


----------



## arnoxxx (25 Avril 2012)

Comme je l'ai dit dans mon 1er post, j'ai un disque dur externe qui ne s'affiche pas dans le poste de travail quand je le branche à un PC. Je ne peux pas l'utiliser (alors qu'avant je pouvais, j'ai jamais trouvé quel était le problème). Mais vu qu'il s'affiche dans l'utilitaire de disques du Mac, je me suis dit qu'il pourrait peut être fonctionner sur le Mac même s'il ne fonctionne plus sur PC...

Et j'en ai un autre qui marche sur PC, mais qui ne s'affiche pas dans l'utilitaire de disque du Mac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Avril 2012)

Tu ne parlerais pas de disques USB "auto-alimentés", là, par hasard ?

Pour ton disque qui s'affiche dans l'utilitaire de disque, comment s'appelle le volume (la seconde icône, celle qui est un peu décalée vers la droite), et est-il en grisé ?


----------



## arnoxxx (26 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu ne parlerais pas de disques USB "auto-alimentés", là, par hasard ?


Aucune idée  



> Pour ton disque qui s'affiche dans l'utilitaire de disque, comment s'appelle le volume (la seconde icône, celle qui est un peu décalée vers la droite), et est-il en grisé ?


J'ai fait une capture :


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2012)

arnoxxx a dit:


> Aucune idée



C'est sans doute un "auto-alimenté", vu que ce modèle de disque est un disque IDE de 2,5 pouces (auto-alimenté signifie que c'est la prise USB de l'ordinateur qui l'alimente en électricité, et non une alimentation externe).



arnoxxx a dit:


> J'ai fait une capture :



Mais vu la capture d'écran, je dirais que ça n'est pas un problème électrique. Ce disque a besoin d'être réparé, mais s'il s'agit bien d'un disque NTFS, je doute qu'utilitaire de disque puisse y parvenir &#8230; À vrai dire, je ne suis même pas certain qu'il soit réparable, même sous Windows, car si aucune des deux partitions ne monte, il y a des chances pour que même le MBR soit endommagé.

En tout cas, le fait que l'utilitaire de disque détecte les partitions mais ne puisse pas lire leurs noms signifie que les dommages sont importants. Il n(est absolument pas évident que tu puisse récupérer le contenu de ce disque. Le meilleur moyen d'y parvenir serait sans doute d'essayer Photorec (mais il te faudra un autre disque pour stocker les données récupérées), puis de formater ce disque. Mon ami Dos Jones a rédigé un tuto pour aider à son utilisation.

Ah, un point important, les dommages dont il souffre ne sont probablement pas physiques, mais uniquement logiques (des erreurs d'écritures dans les zones servant à la gestion du disque par le système), donc, après formatage, il devrait fonctionner de nouveau correctement.


----------

